# 1956 seahorse 10hp no fuel



## caddyjosh (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 1956 johnson seahorse 10hp it came with a tank and hose but there is no bulb on the hose there is 2 hoses coming from the tank air and fuel so I hook it all up push down the little button on the tank (I assume this pressureizes the system?) and try to start nothing. the glass bulb on the carb only has a drop on fuel in it so I believe I am not getting fuel to the motor. I hit it with starting fluid and still did not start I replaced the spark plugs still nothing. I know nothing about motors so can anyone help what should I do first and so on to get this thing running?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you sure that is a '56? '55 was the last year they were green. In '56 they were candy apple red. Get me the model number, and I can tell you the year.

First of all, how many times did you pump it? It is going to need more than one push, assuming that is really all you gave (that is what I interpreted from your post).

See if you have spark. Pull the plug, ground it to the block, and pull the rope. Since you put new plugs in, there should be a strong spark if it is working right. If not, the ignition system is fairly simple in these ('bout as simple as it gets) so we will be able to help you. If you do have a strong spark, you have a fuel delivery issue, which usually means a gummed carb. Probably wouldn't hurt to rebuild the carb anyway. (under 30 bucks for a carb kit)


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 28, 2008)

First of all, how many times did you pump it? It is going to need more than one push, assuming that is really all you gave (that is what I interpreted from your post).


I pushed it like 4 it 5 times


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 28, 2008)

That wouldn't run it for hours, but it should have been enough to start it at least. Plus, the starter fluid would have fired for a couple revs. See if you have spark, and come back. Also, get the model number, so I can confirm the year.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

I pulled the plug and there was a little spark not much I pulled the top plug not sure if it matters. also I pumped the button on the tank and got the glass bowl to fill up.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

Also the model # is QD-16 serial # 1298145


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 3, 2008)

QD-16 is a 1955 motor. 

A small spark still would ignite the fuel, so it sounds to me that the fuel/air combo is still not getting to the cylinder correctly. When is the last time the motor was run? If it has been a while, I would rebuild the carb. Sounds like it may be gummed up, and when you have the carb apart, there is absolutely no reason not to replace all the rubber and the float.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jul 4, 2008)

how hard is that to do I know nothing about boat motors . So should I take it somewhere and if so how much should i EXPECT TO PAY.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Get yourself a good shop manual for that motor, and you should be able to get it, provided you have a basic understanding of how a two stroke carb works. If not, the carb kit is 11 bucks, and you would expect 1 hour labor (someone else is going to have to tell you what the going hourly rate for an outboard mechanic is. I have never taken a motor to the shop. 

You have a PM by the way.


----------



## dougdad (Jul 13, 2008)

Caddy, you can most likly do it yourself, most of those carbs are quite simple, just take your time when you take it apart and watch how things are put together. And while you have it apart, be shure to check the fuel lines (INSIDE) for rott, (common problem) those little pieses of rubber can realy fuss up a carb. Also check for a in tank filter, they are most commonly attached to the hose fitting and screwed in, if the tank has any rust in it, it will plug up that screen in a hartbeat.


----------

